# Bataillon der Verdammten: Szene aus dem Nr.1-Hit aus Korea



## Dominik Pache (26. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bataillon der Verdammten: Szene aus dem Nr.1-Hit aus Korea* gefragt.



					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bataillon der Verdammten: Szene aus dem Nr.1-Hit aus Korea


----------



## SpieleKing (26. Juni 2020)

So sehen effekte im jahre 2020, daran soll sich 1917 mal ein Beispiel nehmen! =D


----------



## HeiligesBrot (29. Juni 2020)

Koreanische Kriegsfilme finde ich super.

Die haben häufig einen ziemlich extremen Gewaltgrad und kommen daher auch deutlich erschreckender und realistischer rüber,als viele westliche Kriegsfilme und die Geschichten sind häufig auch tragischer und trotz der Situation mit dem Norden,sogar aus der Sicht beider Seiten gedreht.

Brotherhood und The Front Line z.B. kann ich nur empfehlen,für Leute die auf solche Filme stehen und sich für die Thematik interessieren.

Japanische Filme sind auch ganz gut und auch manche chinesische (wobei die chinesischen modernen Kriegsfilme schnell Richtung pro-kommunistische und anti-japanische Propaganda gehen).


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2020)

Klingt nach einem interessanten Film. Brotherhood war schon sehr gut. Wird wohl ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## hunterseyes (11. Juli 2020)

Und dann auch noch mit Megan Fox...


----------

